# Polynesian Isles Resort - How is it?



## Ellec (Mar 11, 2014)

I have 9 extra TPUs kicking around in my weeks account that expire this fall and I do not plan on depositing additional weeks any time soon.  So I decided to search to see what I could find in Orlando area at the end of the summer and RCI came back with Polynesian Isles Resort Phase IV, 2 BR, 2BA for 8 TPUs.  All of the reviews on RCI and Tripadvisor seem very favorable.

First question, is Phase IV (#D636) different from the regular Polynesian Isles Resort (#5095)?  Are the rooms substatially different? Are there different amenities or access to different pools or anything like that?

The second question is just a subjective how is the resort?  It is listed as a Gold Crown on RCI, but tripadvisor lists it as only a 3 star property, and 8 TPUs seems pretty low for a good resort. 

Thanks!


----------



## lalahe (May 7, 2014)

Did you ever find out the answers to your questions?  I too have looked at this one and was curious about the same things.


----------



## Sea Six (May 7, 2014)

You can get really nice all-inclusives for 9 TPU's.  They are in places like Mexico or the Dominican Republic, and the AI fees are not cheap, but you can get in for 9.


----------



## Ellec (Sep 25, 2014)

Just thought I'd circle back around on this in case anyone is looking for info in the future.  We did stay at the Polynesian Isles Resort and it was perfectly fine.  Outside is a bit dated, but inside has been renovated and everything was modern, clean and in good condition.  We never used the pool or any other amenities offered, so I can't speak to those.  There is a super wal-mart about 2 minutes down the street for groceries and such.  Disney is about 10 minutes away.


----------

